# Linux installed on fresh comp



## PickleHead

My dad has a computer with no OS. I want to install linux for him because I am very curious to see how it works also. I have quite a few questions. I have downloaded an .ISO image of 8.2 Mandrake (I heard from you guys that is is very user friendly). I'll burn it to a cd. Will the cd be bootable? Also, i have a computer running running Win ME and I would like to try it also, is there a way to dual boot? will I need to reformat? and is it good for gaming? (half-life, black and white, warcraft 3, blah blah blah) I don't really mind a reformat, I need it anyway. I'm on a network so I can also backup all my files. 

Hmmm, I'm thinking of more questions... they will come back to me soon.


----------



## PickleHead

ok here's one, what do I do here, what do I download and which should I burn... ftp://ftp.cse.buffalo.edu/pub/Linux/Mandrake/mandrake/iso/


----------



## PickleHead

yes, yes, sorry for the repeat post but can Linux be networked with to windows ME computers and can it be hooked up to the internet via linksys router?

ok, I'll edit from now on, now that I think of it I CAN'T reformat my drive... I can't find my WIN ME cd  can you partition and daul boot without reformatting?


----------



## Guest

First you will need these three CD's

Mandrake - Cd 1 Install 650MB 
Mandrake - Cd 2 Extras 649MB 
Mandrake - Cd 3 Supplemental 

It should work with a linksys router, Go here to check your hardware compatability.

If you want to do a fresh install and dual boot you will need to load Windows first and Linux second so that you can select a partition size for Linux to use.

And your Linux install CD will be bootable.

If you want to load Linux with a previously installed version of Windows you should run scandisk and defrag before attemting to do so................ 

During the installation you must read the instructions at the bottom of the page very carefully before continuing.

During the install Linux will use the remainder of the free space on the partition if there is no intervention from you!

Which burning software are you using to burn the CD's?


----------



## PickleHead

Ok, first thing. I want to install linux on two computers... One currently running Windows ME, I want to add a linux boot to it if possible without reformatting. And the other one is a freshly reformatted computer... 

I am using NERO and I know how to burn ISOs, should I burn all three? And how much disk space does Mandrake 8.2 take up. One more question... Say I have half-life installed on the windows partition. Do I have to reinstall half-life on my Linux partition to run it with winex (or whatever you reccomend using)?


----------



## Guest

I have answered your first question in my post above.

Yes burn all three.

Mandrake varies on the amount of space being used by what you choose to install, Which is true with all operating systems.

As I don't play games I cannot help with your other question. But as far as I know there are no games that run on Windows that will run on Linux, Unless they are designed for Linux.

I would install Linux on your blank drive first just so that you can figure out what it is that you really want to use. Most first try loads people use the recommended setup which comes up a little short on some items.

It will tell you how much space is being used during the install, I would install just about everything except the server stuff unless of course you will be using it as a server................


----------



## PickleHead

here's the prob... I need to get mine running b4 the blank 1 (odn't ask) so I need to know how to partition my windows drive and install linux without losing my data.


----------



## gotissues68

Mandrake will let you partition an existing windows drive, however it might eat your data  

If you have a spare partition, like say you have C, D, E ect in windows and you're not worried about losing data on one of those partitions, Mandrake will let you change it to load linux on to it. This would probably be the best option. In terms of games, Most of the one's you listed are NOT supported sorry 

Most games that ARE supported are based on the Quake3 engine or designed by iD software. They actually write they code for Linux, and then port it to windows  Games such as Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Quake3, Solider of Fortune and such will run. And NO you don't want to run games using wine, they "may" work but so horridly slow, it wouldn't be worth the effort. I hope this helps.


----------

